# N112 Cap d'Agde - Sete road



## peejay

Someone mentioned this stretch of road recently in the forums and I was just wondering.....

God knows how many years ago we had a brilliant day parked up by the beach along this road in our trusty old A/S Symphony. There were hundreds (no exageration) of motorhomes parked up, all with awnings out and sunning themselves on the beautiful beach, seemingly settled in for an overnight.
We settled in too, expecting to make a night of it but by about 7pm nearly every van had moved off and suddenly the mood had changed, it didn't feel quite right. 
Apart from us we could only see 2 more vans way in the distance and we appeared to be getting 'checked out' by several vehicles cruising up and down, so we played it safe and moved on.

We've been in the area since, but not along that road. Just wondering if this stretch is still as popular for motorhomers and what were your experiences, good or bad, especially if you stayed the night?










Pete


----------



## Pusser

I went along it twice last year and will be doing it again shortly. It is a lovely stretch of sand but I have no idea what happens at night as I am always tucked up in a campsite. There wasn't that many vans on either of the times we went along it But you park and the beach is a foot away with quite shallow entry into the sea so ideal for children. I reckon it must be a couple of miles long. We hover around Portiragnes and we like to cycle from the campsite and ride up and down the canal du midi. Last year I hired out an electric boat for each of the 3 grandchildren and we chugged in formation up and down a beautiful stretch of water. I would like to hire a big boat out and do the last half of the canal as a holiday and going through the estang and past Sete. 

Highly recommended area for visits or stays and refreshingly devoid of English people; the type we all would like to avoid. No names no rucksack.


----------



## brimo

Hi guys

Last time we were there, late last year I think, they were doing the road. We heard that they were making it a better quality road and removing the ability to stop beside it  

I would imagine that it may be complete now or not far from completion.


----------



## motorhomer2

hello

that looks like a stretch we looked at for overnighting about 2 weeks ago. It was packed with motorhomes around 4 oclock. We decided not to stop as the road is very busy & road works are still on going. It was also busy about 10 the next morning so I guess folk do overnight there. We went back to a brand new aire just off the roundabout just behind the 'dunes' with beach access. Free & also was full by early evening. Was patrolled by municipal police on bikes who moved you on if you tried parking outside the motorhome dedicated area. No electric.

no services.

Motorhomer2


----------



## Hymer_Bay

We stayed there for one night last Augsut and were plagued by what I took to be local youths belting along at what sounded like ridiculous speeds with their horns blasting. such a shame, a lovely place otherwise.


----------



## Dick1234

Hi Motorhomer2

We are off down that way in August and are/were considering stopping by the beach, will decide when we get in the area. 

Where is this new Aire, south or north up to Sete. Don't suppose you have any GPS coordinates or directions, it sounds great with beach access? 

Thanks


----------



## Mashy

*N112 Cap d'Agde Sete road*


Stopped along this road last summer. Very busy as per your photograph. Lovely stretch with many motorhomes. We were going to stop the night but as previously said slowly most of the vans drive off leaving very few parked up for the night. The mood definitely changes and because it is a very straight section of road and you have to park very close to the highway it did not feel safe due to the speed of the passing traffic later in the day and so we also moved on to somewhere where we felt safer.


----------



## brillopad

stoped there on the 12th of june very busy, you can stay in the car park at the end room for about 20 mh, i asked a french bloke if i could stay on the beach road and he said that the cops come and turf you off but i saw some people camped there. i was told that the local boy racers throw stones at vans parked over night on the beach dennis


----------



## Forrester

*N112 Cap d'Agde-Sete road.*

On our way to Palavas-les-Flots in June , we used this road & couldn't find a parking place it was so crowded. We carried on to "Camping les Roquilles" in Palavas for the night [not recommended] where I got bitten to death around the head by little black biting flies 8O I'm still on antibiotics as they became infected, probably due to all the scratchting  
Sorry to disappoint you Pusser, but hire boats are not allowed to make the crossing from Sete to Agde via the etang de Thau. You will need at least a Day Skipper cert. & pass a written exam. to get the French licence needed.
Forrester.


----------



## 115650

*Beach at Sete*

I was gutted in June last year when i stumbled across this beach. We parked up for a short walk and could not stay because we were meeting up with friends at Le Grande Motte then going on to St-Tropez. We never went back. Well worth a visit and not to be missed, mat


----------



## Dick1234

I had heard some good reports about the beach and parking close but from what everyone is saying it is probably not the best place to park up for the night.

Brillopad is the car park you mention the north end of the beach road near to Sete? I am expecting things to be busy the last two weeks of August so what time is best to leave the beach in search of a decent Aire near by? Any suggestions with beach access or town for an evening stroll etc.


----------



## brimo

We were advised not to stay the night on that road - we stayed at the Aire at Cap D'Agde but I would think that at that time of the year we would be thinking of getting there at 5pm ish.


----------



## mickyc

We stayed 1 night in July last year, plenty of vans stayed the night the biggest downfall was the traffic noise. The road is very busy (all night) with the occasional "horn pipper". We were intending to visit again during our next visit to the area (July Aug) but move away from the road at night

There are places across the road were you can get a little further from the road, and the parking area sounds good near the roundabout (they were developing this carpark when we were there last year)

Parking there during the daytime is brilliant if you like the beach, as you can virtually jump in the Med from your van door !!

2 weeks and counting :lol:


----------



## peejay

Our feelings that it just didn't feel right were justified then, thanks for the feedback.
It's still a great place to park up for the day though, unless they do clamp down on the parking 

Still seems popular though, I gave up counting the vans on >google maps< 

Pete


----------



## Nora+Neil

We were in that area in Sept/Oct and they were doing the road.
Parked at the beach during the day. Very busy. 
Went to Aire in a lovely Spa town called Balaruc les bains.

Also stayed at Aire at Roundabout in Palavas-les-Flots.
Great area for Cycling.


----------



## motorhomer2

Dick1234 said:


> Hi Motorhomer2
> 
> We are off down that way in August and are/were considering stopping by the beach, will decide when we get in the area.
> 
> Where is this new Aire, south or north up to Sete. Don't suppose you have any GPS coordinates or directions, it sounds great with beach access?
> 
> Thanks


Hello again

We were travelling from Sete so back towards Sete actually on a large roundabout just before going along the area where the mhome were all parked along the beach edge. Sorry no GPS.


----------



## AlanandJean

*Sete*

We stayed on the beach for 2 nights end of September last year and it was fantastic, absolutely packed even of a night. No probelms apart from lorry drivers passing by in the morning sounding horns. We then went into spain for a few nights and returned to the beach 2 October expecting to stay the night, but all of a sudden we were the only ones there, so we packed up and moved on. We intend to go again this year early September and play it by ear.

Alan and Jean


----------



## peejay

Thanks Alan,

Isn't that strange that some times they all dissapear and at other times they stay?
Perhaps the French have access to some special information that we don't know about :? 

Pete


----------



## camperman101

*N112 sete road*

hi 
stopped there overnight for last 5 years usually for a couple of nights- unfortunately getting noisier and more beeping of horns overnight from lorry drivers and local youths. we tried up in the town( miersellian plage and found a spot with several other motorhomes next to estuary- says no overnight but lots of others stayed and no problems at all. town v.busy but much quieter to stay than on the stretch next to road. not going to use as a stop this year as heading for aires at Leucete plage - has anyone used it ?


----------



## mickyc

We had a look at Leucate Plage aires last august, but didn't stay (office closes in the daytime and the barrier was down) looked ok if you just want the beach as there was nothing else close by.

Looked very dusty, and the beach side was packed full.

Beach looked good though


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy

*Re: N112 sete road*



camperman101 said:


> hi
> stopped there overnight for last 5 years usually for a couple of nights- unfortunately getting noisier and more beeping of horns overnight from lorry drivers and local youths. we tried up in the town( miersellian plage and found a spot with several other motorhomes next to estuary- says no overnight but lots of others stayed and no problems at all. town v.busy but much quieter to stay than on the stretch next to road. not going to use as a stop this year as heading for aires at Leucete plage - has anyone used it ?


Hi,

What sort of time does the horn beeping go on till?

CHEERS


----------



## mickyc

Erm,

All night, I suppose. But only every 90 mins or so (giving you just enough time to drop off !!!!)

To be fair I only heard 3-4 beeps after bedtime, the biggest problem is the busy road, the lorries pass very close and fast.


----------



## camperman101

we found it goes on until about 4ish but as mentioned in other replies the lorries feel to be very close 
in the end you just fall asleep in between 
the payoff is the location the next day 
although if you dont stop overnight on the road as long as youre there before 10 ish you can usually get on ok 

there is a campsite half way along on the other side of the road which for a small fee you can fill up water and have a shower etc


----------



## mickyc

And here's the view


----------



## Tobysmumndad

*Re: N112 Cap d'Agde-Sete road.*



Forrester said:


> On our way to Palavas-les-Flots in June , we used this road & couldn't find a parking place it was so crowded. We carried on to "Camping les Roquilles" in Palavas for the night [not recommended] where I got bitten to death around the head by little black biting flies 8O I'm still on antibiotics as they became infected, probably due to all the scratchting
> Sorry to disappoint you Pusser, but hire boats are not allowed to make the crossing from Sete to Agde via the etang de Thau. You will need at least a Day Skipper cert. & pass a written exam. to get the French licence needed.
> Forrester.


You most certainly CAN still take a hire boat across the Etang de Thau, I've just checked the Crown Blue/Le Boat website! 8O


----------



## Mandi

I thought Cap d'Agde is a big naturist beach. The pictures show clothed folks???

Going that way myself in September - thought I might uncloth myself - maybe not?


----------



## tincan

we're just back from this area having stayed in Grau D'Agde for 9 days. Most days we headed for that stretch of beach but always towards Sete as it was quieter than the Marseillan end. Major roadworks seem to be to repair erosion on the Marseillan strip. The new aire is on the Sete end just off the beach road, just tried to get coordinates on Google Earth but the image is from 2006 and does not show the new roads built to create the diversions

Noel


----------



## peejay

Thought it was worth resurrecting this thread as i've just been messing about on google streetview and there are hardly any vans parked up along the stretch anymore as you zoom along the road, I also noticed a few no stopping signs dotted along the route so unfortunately they have clamped down.

The satelite view which shows in the bottom right corner as you move along in streetview is obviously a lot older as there are hundreds of vans in that view.

Pete


----------



## jch07

This a vague response as it was last Summer....but we spent 5 fab days on the N112 but now on the busy section. If you drive from Cap D'Agde, past the new Aire mentioned, then on past the campsite and then the road bends. You will see some big rocks and this is the entrance to the derelict road which joins onto the next resort (can't for the life of me think of the name!).

Every night there was 40-50 vans there, no trouble at all as no-one can drive fast as there were lots of sand dunes/dips/pot holes! 

We met one English couple in an old hymer with there two kids who had been going there for 20 years and they spent 2 weeks on that bit of derelict road each year! They said and we heard of others that this derelect/unused road will eventually be developed! Other places in the town (of the name I can't recall) folks were parked up in some of the quieter side strees near the town.

Regards, JCH07


----------



## paulkenny9

we have stopped over on this stretch of road a few times,

+43° 33' 27.27", +4° 2' 36.01

A few miles over the other side of Sete but the road has butter parking, never had any problems although sometimes it can get busy in the day, and there is bars on the beach to be taking advantage of after a nice dip in the med.

Paul


----------



## steco1958

They started re developing the road in July / Aug last year, a friend of mine lives in that area, and she has stated that the local council has changed the way you can park on the road.

It looks like the days of lots of MH's parked facing the beach may be a thing of the past


----------



## rosie66

peejay said:


> Someone mentioned this stretch of road recently in the forums and I was just wondering.....
> 
> God knows how many years ago we had a brilliant day parked up by the beach along this road in our trusty old A/S Symphony. There were hundreds (no exageration) of motorhomes parked up, all with awnings out and sunning themselves on the beautiful beach, seemingly settled in for an overnight.
> We settled in too, expecting to make a night of it but by about 7pm nearly every van had moved off and suddenly the mood had changed, it didn't feel quite right.
> Apart from us we could only see 2 more vans way in the distance and we appeared to be getting 'checked out' by several vehicles cruising up and down, so we played it safe and moved on.
> 
> We've been in the area since, but not along that road. Just wondering if this stretch is still as popular for motorhomers and what were your experiences, good or bad, especially if you stayed the night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


----------



## pippin

Rosie - you have just quoted a post in its entirety - but have not added any information of your own.

Am I missing something?


----------



## bob23

Hi,
Stayed 1 night last November, great to wake up next to the sea.
Two other vans in the distance night fishing.
The base of the road had been removed by about 500mm and was up and down so most of the traffic was using the new road set further back.
They appeared to be erecting a small building in the middle of the road at the Agde end of beach, perhaps a toll booth! to park on the beach.
The council is spending a good sum of money here on both roads and I do not think it will ever be the same.

bob


----------



## DocHoliday

paulkenny9 said:


> we have stopped over on this stretch of road a few times,
> 
> +43° 33' 27.27", +4° 2' 36.01
> 
> A few miles over the other side of Sete but the road has butter parking, never had any problems although sometimes it can get busy in the day, and there is bars on the beach to be taking advantage of after a nice dip in the med.
> 
> Paul


That GPS co-ordinate is on the road between Carnon and La Grande Motte. I stayed there a couple of nights ago. It's not bad, but the traffic does speed up at nights, goes on till late, and there is some buffeting. There's a 3.5T weight limit. Nice and near the sandy beach, though - shame it was blowing a gale.


----------



## DocHoliday

As Steco1958 said, the N112 is undergoing major reconstruction - I drove along there today. What must have been the derelict road referred to by JCH07 is now being made into the new main road between Marseillan Plage and Sete and is about half-complete. The coast road is gradually being turned into car parking (with height barriers) and a cycleway. There is only about 500m now where you can park right by the beach, just outside Camping Le Castellas towards the Marseillan end, plus a short section a bit further east. There is a small amount of proper parking (maybe 20 spaces) without height barriers at N43°22.029' E3°36.949'. It's noisy though, being near a roundabout on the new road and the railway line. What I assume used to be the aire at the Sete end now has height barriers and the camper service signs are crossed out. Altogether, pretty dismal news. It's a great shame as it's a lovely beach. But yes, you can cast off your clothes, Mandi, on a certain section between the Cap and Marseillan. It's not signposted but it's pretty obvious. And sex on the beach is not just the name of a cocktail in some parts, it's evidently a popular spectator sport!


----------



## Pusser

To confirm situ. Agde still has a small section for parking sand as before. From there, most of the road is new and a larger road is cutting through from somewhere to join it. Most of the parking sandy area, the next third up has been bulldozed with a pile of sand to prevent any parking. The last third is new road, new car parks with height restrictions and one park for motorhomes. Most of this road is now impossible to park alongside the beach or to park anywhere nearbye and walk. I am wondering if oyster beds are on the cards. For info, we drove right to the top of Sete and you have an aircraft view from an observation car park (small) with coin telescopes of the harbours below. Very high and I suffered from altitude sickness although missus thought it was a hotdog sickness.

Wx will be bad in a couple of days time so coming back early together with bad back. We have stayed in same place as usual where once we used to park Porkie but although we have the same facilities, aircon, loo, sink and fridge and bed, I now have aircon, fridge, freezer, mcroswave, 3 bedrooms and the loos empties itself and also have a nice large and private shower, plus 100mbps internet cable connection with sat tv.

Hotels on the way down and hotels on the way back up. Would I change back to mhome. Definately not. I got carried away with dreams which were impossible to meet in reality plus I don't like doing anything that has the slightest connection with effort.

So far this one holiday has been cheaper than the cost of servicing, hab check, tax and insurance and if I added depreciation, there is no contest on price for 3 x 2 weeks holiday pa.

Pills are beginning to work so back to bed for me. I don't know where you all are but I have hardly seen any UK motorhomes this trip.


----------

